# How confident are you in your appearance?



## nostalgibra (Mar 13, 2017)

Personally, I think my face is pretty but I HATE everything else about my body. I've always struggled with confidence and body acceptance. Even when I was fairly slim, I still hated myself, so weight isn't the issue. I truly hope one day I can learn to love myself.

What about you all?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm not confident at all.. Sometimes I'd have a burst of confidence while getting ready to go outside, and I'd feel pretty just looking in the mirror. But as soon as I walked outside I would feel so insecure and the confidence would be gone. I just always feel so inadequate. I chalk that up to being told how ugly and worthless I was since I was a child, all the way up to all my past jobs as an adult, with the bosses and coworkers calling me ugly. I'm trying to love myself though  And I've seen your pictures and I believe you are gorgeous ^_^ We are just our own worst critics, really. Hopefully people will start to realise that we all need to lift each other up and give each other no reason to feel insecure.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Poem/Beth confidence


----------



## forestyne (Mar 13, 2017)

someone honestly needs to smother me with a pillow before i reproduce.


----------



## Tao (Mar 13, 2017)

Fairly confident. I have been since collage when I got away from the people in high school who's sole purpose in life was to create reasons to pick on me.



forestyne said:


> someone honestly needs to smother me with a pillow before i reproduce.



Kinky.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 13, 2017)

to the people that arent confident, it's your body not anyone else's

do what ever you want with it (but please nothing harmful!)

society has messed up opinions of ''beauty''


----------



## SkylaF (Mar 13, 2017)

*Beauty is on the inside...*

Ya, I have pretty good body. My face is average. Unfortunately, I'm ugly on the inside, which I feel is sort of an uncommon insecurity. I don't know if any of you have felt this way, but if you have, then you know damn right that it doesn't matter at all what you look like. It's what's on the inside that counts. The problem for me is, I'm not empowered by that statement like most people. I am a bad person. I have dark thoughts, I'm angry, I see a therapist, who I want to strangle most days. It's not pretty in my head.


----------



## seliph (Mar 13, 2017)

I think I'm pretty cute but I don't like how ridiculously skinny I am, it's really hard for me to find clothes that fit me nicely that I don't have to tailor myself. I've gained a _bit_ of weight so here's hoping I can keep that up and put on muscle.

PS if you're thinking of replying to this with some form of "I wish I had ur problem!!!" or whatever please don't it doesn't help anything and it's really rude thx


----------



## SkylaF (Mar 13, 2017)

gyro said:


> I think I'm pretty cute but I don't like how ridiculously skinny I am, it's really hard for me to find clothes that fit me nicely that I don't have to tailor myself. I've gained a _bit_ of weight so here's hoping I can keep that up and put on muscle.
> 
> PS if you're thinking of replying to this with some form of "I wish I had ur problem!!!" or whatever please don't it doesn't help anything and it's really rude thx


Wow I agree with this wholeheartedly. Being too skinny does suck. I used to have that problem where my legs looked like twigs and I could never find a pair of jeans that fit right. I gained some weight and now I feel like I'm too fat. There's no winning against insecurities.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes. I'm pretty confident in how I look. I'm very skinny, but I don't really care. I don't mind wearing stuff that looks kinda big and baggy on me anyway. I think it's stylish.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm happy with the way I look. I do what I want with my hair and makeup and wear whatever I want so a lot of that confidence comes from just doing what makes me happy with my appearance. I've never been someone who focuses solely on looks so I don't mind leaving the house with no makeup or my hair in a bun either. And honestly, who cares? As long as you like the way you look you really shouldn't care what other people think about you.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 13, 2017)

It goes up and down. I have scars I got as a child my face which I hate. But I think my features are good. People tell me not to worry about my scars, and I genuinely believe them. But it's still hard. I'm pretty muscular and I receive quite a bit of attention and compliments about it from people. External validation can be dangerous but of course I still worry about it.


----------



## vel (Mar 13, 2017)

key to life: be confident and you'll look confident. eventually, the confidence will turn real and normal, and you don't have to pretend. i truly say this with 100% accuracy, as it worked on me when i was super antisocial and awkward. don't even tell me "but but senpai i can't do that i'll look weird trying to look confide-" stop, then you're not doing the first step. FEIGN the confidence like you actually have it, pretend you're 2000% prettier, handsomer (?) or whatever works, talk to people with a confident voice, stand up straight, and do things that you think will make you look cooler.

people believe what they see, and if you present them with a confident, smiling self, you're BOUND to be liked by some people, no matter if you think you're ugly or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops i went on rambling yup i'm 110% confident in myself and my appearance  if people don't like it then oh well i have personality


----------



## arle (Mar 14, 2017)

i used to be REALLY uncomfortable with my appearance. as i got a little older though i realized that i had some features about myself that i really liked, and learned to live with the features that i didn't care for. my weight is more of a health concern to me now instead of an appearance concern, i really love my eyes and my boobs, and how i carry the weight that i do have

my one thing i'm not very confident on is that my hair at my part is VERY thin, and a former friend of mine made a very nasty joke about it once when we were livestreaming his podcast, sadly i've been super self conscious ever since :/


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 14, 2017)

I just hate my nose because it has a ****ton of black spots and grease and ya.
Otherwise else i dont care tbh


----------



## arle (Mar 14, 2017)

Taiko said:


> I just hate my nose because it has a ****ton of black spots and grease and ya.
> Otherwise else i dont care tbh



black spots as in freckles or blackheads?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 14, 2017)

Eh, it really depends. Some days I avoid looking in any mirrors because I hate the way I look, other days I'm pretty happy with how I look.


----------



## hamster (Mar 14, 2017)

happy i guess. a lot of people say i'm pretty but i look trashy. my fashion sense is a little different but i'm fine to come out of my shell and i like the style so there's nothing wrong with it to me.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 14, 2017)

I hate my stomach and my eye lids. They look really weird and pudgy.


----------



## easpa (Mar 14, 2017)

Not very, I wish I was a lot more confident in how I look than I am now. I don't like my teeth so I tend not to show them too much when I smile. I'm too afraid to wear shorts or t-shirts because I'm self-conscious about my weight. I kind of like my hair and the way I dress though! People compliment me on them sometimes and that definitely helps with the self-confidence.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm a little self conscious, but really only when I'm dressing up in feminine clothing that I'm just not really used to.  I'll rock a geeky t-shirt and jeans but put a dress on me and I never feel quite right.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm like a 9.5/10 confident cause there's always room for improvement


----------



## jiny (Mar 14, 2017)

6.5/10?? at times i can look ok but most of the time i look like trash.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just don't like my nose, i feel like it looks too big from an angle. my eyelashes make my eyes look so plain !!! they're so short


----------



## Corrie (Mar 14, 2017)

I really like my face and my hair colour and my body. It took me years to accept it but now I accept my slightly chubby belly. 
The one thing I still am self concious about is my hair. I'm afraid it is always poofy, frizzy or looks ugly. However, by growing it out more, I have found a way to style it where it basically always looks good so I think I have finally found a way to love it! 

I'm really close to finally loving my appearance and oh man it feels heavenly.


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

hah im ugly asf


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 14, 2017)

I rate myself a 3/10, so no not very confident.

There's a lot that i dislike about my face and body, but i dont really think about it until people take my picture and stuff


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm naturally very critical of myself, so my self-image changes often. I have an eating disorder and body dysmorphia so I have a really hard time loving my body. I like my face but not my profile. There are a lot of little things that I criticize myself on but I'm in therapy right now and I'm trying to learn how to nurture myself instead of beat myself up.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 14, 2017)

my school is a boarding school with 50% kids who's parents are rich and send them there from across the world, paying thousands of $$$ a year, and 50% kids who got in free because they live in town. i am one of those kids... theres so much variety in my school its crazy but also makes me very self-conscious because when i get ready for school and look in the mirror and think i look nice, i show up to school and theres so many other kids that look better than me and are wearing super pricey clothes (most dorm students wear like canada goose jackets which are 700-800$!). because a lot of the dorm students are from other parts of the world, i can never tell what they're saying so i always get so scared when i walk by them and they say something (even though they probably arent even saying anything about me). and my height never helped me either. im so awkward i never know where to put myself because i've always been so tall. i actually asked one of my classmates why they didn't start talking to me until just barely and they said it was because i was intimidating, which isnt me at all!! i wish i was just a little bit shorter and then maybe i'd feel more confident. i just hope i at least stay my current height because maybe it wont be so bad when im a senior. and then theres always been people telling me to act more like a man and push me around because they automatically think because of my height im just another bro but thats never been the case. sorry for ranting ahhh


----------



## dierefuji (Mar 14, 2017)

i'm an objective 0/10


----------



## Stitched (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't think I'm bad looking. I like my face, I wish I was naturally more tan but w/e.
I've never liked my body though. I've been working to lose weight, and I've had some success, but every time I look in the mirror I cringe a little.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 14, 2017)

Arize said:


> I'm not confident at all.. Sometimes I'd have a burst of confidence while getting ready to go outside, and I'd feel pretty just looking in the mirror. But as soon as I walked outside I would feel so insecure and the confidence would be gone. I just always feel so inadequate. I chalk that up to being told how ugly and worthless I was since I was a child, all the way up to all my past jobs as an adult, with the bosses and coworkers calling me ugly. I'm trying to love myself though  And I've seen your pictures and I believe you are gorgeous ^_^ We are just our own worst critics, really. Hopefully people will start to realise that we all need to lift each other up and give each other no reason to feel insecure.




Omg that's awful! It's horrible when your family could say something like that, but even people you've worked with? 
Thank you so much!! <3 I've seen photos of you too and I think you're model pretty!


----------



## Dim (Mar 14, 2017)

I got all negative the moment i saw "How confident are you in your..." lmao

I guess I'm pretty confident appearence wise. I just need to take better care of myself but eh...


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

It's sad that most of us feel so negatively about ourselves  I'm sure you're all lovely


----------



## Astarte (Mar 15, 2017)

I had the ugly duckling problem growing up, but as I got older, I became very attractive. I grew my own self confidence by becoming aware of my inherent worthiness to love my body and soul no matter how 'ugly' I thought, while detaching from external negative opinions and comments. I actually get more hate looks now from people.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm pretty confident in how I look, except my face. For an Asian I have a monolid.. and that's bothered me recently, because it makes my face look really flat .-.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm actually quite confident about my appearance


----------



## ChocoMagii (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm definitely not hideous, then again I'm nothing special. So my outward appearance/confidence is just 5/10 LOL


----------



## Loriii (Mar 15, 2017)

Nah I'm ugly but I'm confident that I could produce good-looking kids  haha


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

i actually dont really care much about how my face looks like, i mostly care about my clothes


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 15, 2017)

I never was confident about my appearance as I always felt I looked different from everyone else. Until I visited my family's country of origin and saw that all the woman there looked like me, and they looked fine. <3 That was all I needed to accept my appearance, as silly as that may sound.

I also had an absolute blast there, I am now enjoying the music from there as well which is great because that explains my 'weird' taste in music.

Honestly I'm just so happy with everything now. <3


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 15, 2017)

im mcfreakign Ugly, my dude

only time when i think i look ok is when i hide my face w my hair and my body w a gifantic sweater . i think my twin sister is pretty tho and we have very similar faces so i guess maybe i could have potential idk i just hate my skin bc of acne and scars, my body is Bleh, my hair looks Bad, i look weird whenever i make a facial expression and i just look . Bad .


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Mar 15, 2017)

It's been years since I've felt comfortable with my own skin. I'm more confident with my appearance now than I have been in my life. Granted, I still think I'm average but I'm a good average. Gotta a smile that shines and calves of steel


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Whenever, wherever, and however I look at myself... I am disgusted with what I see...


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 17, 2017)

hmm...i think ill give myself an eight. Tbh when i put in the effort i can look very good but im not sure about the times i was lazy to style up.


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 18, 2017)

Pretty happy. I want to sort out my body and my skin and that's it.


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm not confident at all.  I definitely don't fit into societies' definition of attractive, so I have unfortunately adapted that to how I feel about myself.  Of course, there are days where I feel like a million bucks, but it's rare that it actually lasts.


----------



## Cailey (Mar 18, 2017)

hemming1996 said:


> Pretty happy. I want to sort out my body and my skin and that's it.



same, skin is so so though.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 18, 2017)

Not at all... I hate how I look, and other people have let me know they do too. I used to be fine with myself, but then all of a sudden I got picked on for my appearance nonstop by so many different people that it just ruined any self confidence I had. The only thing I don't really mind is my body. It's not great but it's not bad. It's just my face I hate


----------



## Bcat (Mar 18, 2017)

I actually feel pretty good about myself lately?
Like, I'd like to get rid of my acne scars and lose 10-15 more pounds but for the most part I don't think I look _too_ bad.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 18, 2017)

i haaate my body. i think i'm too tall and too chubby :s i dunno, people always tell me i'm attractive but for some reason, i just don't believe it? i like my face most of the time, i just don't like my nose.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 18, 2017)

Not gonna lie, I love my facial structure lol. I think it looks p good. However, I have things I really really hate. I have scars on my face from injuries as a child, and I've had terrible acne for years. I've seen several dermatologists who gave me products that didn't help me at all so I have to just hide it under makeup which is kinda lame. I don't like being bare-faced because of my bad skin. I also don't like my huge, fat belly and how short I am. My legs are so stumpy while my torso is awkwardly long. My hair also sucks. It's super thin and frizzy from years of disordered eating, and I've dyed it several times because I don't like the color, which has only damaged it and thinned it out further. I want to grow it super long but it just looks too bad. I also hate how hairy my arms are.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm not confident in my appearance completely but I am confident in my eyebrows. lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 19, 2017)

It varies day to day, I can have a great body day and be like "YASS QUEEN SLAY!" and just feel super fierce and great, and then on the other end of the spectrum I can just want to hide forever and not be seen, and hate every mirror. Most days I am just in between, I like dressing up cause it makes me feel good.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 19, 2017)

I can't really complain. I don't necessarily care that much about how I look. I'm pretty sure other people care more about how I look than I do (*casually wears sweat pants and a hoodie to a fancy dinner at a restaurant*).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 19, 2017)

vel said:


> key to life: be confident and you'll look confident. eventually, the confidence will turn real and normal, and you don't have to pretend. i truly say this with 100% accuracy, as it worked on me when i was super antisocial and awkward. don't even tell me "but but senpai i can't do that i'll look weird trying to look confide-" stop, then you're not doing the first step. FEIGN the confidence like you actually have it, pretend you're 2000% prettier, handsomer (?) or whatever works, talk to people with a confident voice, stand up straight, and do things that you think will make you look cooler.
> 
> people believe what they see, and if you present them with a confident, smiling self, you're BOUND to be liked by some people, no matter if you think you're ugly or not.
> 
> ...



I can fully back this up, I used to hate myself, and I would dress in drab baggy stuff to hide myself under and everything, I had a friend tell me this advice and so I was like, ok you know what, I'll try it out. THE FIRST DAY, I am not kidding, first day, I went out shopping and I was kind of acting idk egotistical or something idk what you'd call it, but I was just faking it but I was exuding it I guess. I got so many compliments and stuff it was like.. crazy. And i had a dude flirting with me hardcore and I was just like "wat", it for sure works.


----------



## glow (Mar 19, 2017)

i'm a 6 but i'm a 9 with a snapchat filter


----------



## Weiland (Mar 19, 2017)

Very damn insecure. I have a lazy eye and my hair is a mess and I'm short and I'm incredibly insecure about my body. Even though I have a skinny-medium build, I feel like I'm still fat.
Like Arize said, I get a burst of confidence when I look in the mirror when I'm all spruced up and I feel good with myself until I leave the house and see everybody else's good looks.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 19, 2017)

Not at all lol!


----------



## made08 (Mar 19, 2017)

You guys should check out this thread I just made :~) http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?412514-What-do-you-like-about-yourself


----------



## wassop (Mar 19, 2017)

good days and bad days, but i try not to care what i look like anymore because it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme and i've been more comfortable than i used to be


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

i'm sex on legs


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 27, 2017)

Somewhat.


----------



## Franny (Mar 27, 2017)

i'm not confident with anything about myself lmao


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't like being skinny and want to gain some muscle but I like my face and height and everything else.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 27, 2017)

not super confident at all. some features about myself i am confident w/ and there are times when i think 'wow, my outfit is nice today, i look nice in it' or 'i look good today'. though generally i dislike my nose (which is what i'm most insecure about), my profile. but i think i have awesome eyes, nice enough hair and am totally comfortable with my weight and body. i know i'm not pretty, or conventionally at least, and i don't really mind. just bc i don't think i'm cute doesn't mean someone else out there doesn't think i am.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Im not at all confident in my appearance. I hate the way I look, and pretty much everything else about me.


----------



## N a t (Mar 27, 2017)

LOL.

Not a thing.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 27, 2017)

Whats a confidence can i eat it


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't like talking about this topic a whole lot. I feel that if you say you like the way you look you're big headed and if you say you don't like the way you look then you're fishing for compliments. But I like talking about myself so here we go. I think I'm pretty, definitely not a pretty as some people, just average. I like my eyebrows and my hair. I'd like to be skinner but a lot of girls do. There are certain body features I don't like but don't we all have them. There's really only one thing that I feel super insecure about. It's not even something that people would think is weird or ugly, in fact they would think the opposite. l probably get it fixed in year or two lol.


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm not hugely confident, I don't think... I kind of like how I look somedays, then other days I hate it. I feel like I look way too "cute" at times, and I don't always like that lol. It makes me look younger than I actually am. People used to make fun of me for that. I'm also like average weight for my height + age but, all of my friends are super skinny so sometimes I wish I could lose a little bit of weight. ): But I think when I do my make up I can look nice, and I have a good dress sense.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm not confident in the way I look, at all. Some days are better than others. I'm 23 but I have been told many times that I look like I'm 16; I STILL have acne, my hair is blah, I think I could lose maybe 10 pounds, and I wish I had whiter teeth. I also have an annoying wrinkle in between my eyebrows. 
Make-up helps though.


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 28, 2017)

Is it possible to have negative confidence? Because I have that.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 29, 2017)

whats confidence?


----------



## Flare (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm very negative about myself. So I don't feel confident in my appearance.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 30, 2017)

im not that bad. not ugly but not amazing.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 30, 2017)

I think I'm quite skinny which is good, but I don't really like the rest of my body T-T I'm probably a 3/10 for attractiveness...idk, it's hard to say when it's yourself


----------



## Crash (Mar 30, 2017)

not confident at all, but i'm working on it


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 31, 2017)

Crash said:


> not confident at all, but i'm working on it



dude, you're totally hot.

me? mine goes to eleven.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 31, 2017)

i'm pretty confident but there are times where i'm not at all, i guess i fluctuate lol


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Mar 31, 2017)

Only thing I like about myself is my beard... The rest well...


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 31, 2017)

Pretty confident in how I look, haven't had any trouble with that really.


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 31, 2017)

I think I'm really confident in my appearance. My upper body is very slim and I always felt awkward about it, but I just realised one day that everyone else looks really weird too (minus models and actors (who I couldn't care less about (unless they have amazing personalities))).

I sort of embraced myself and I'm currently in a super positive mind set where others would be angry or sad, I just am glad that I exist in this world of ours And I'm really appreciative of it.

One thing that's a nightmare for me is finding clothes... being almost 2m tall and slim for a guy is annoying since men's shirts tend to get wider as they do longer...

Lessons to be learnt in this is just think how lucky you are to be you, soldier on and be proud of your uniqueness.

I will add I get annoyed when I can't style my hair correctly... ^-^


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Mar 31, 2017)

Ehh, honestly I don't know how other people see me in terms of good-lookingness. It's not like I'm ever gonna get a girlfriend or anything, so I don't really care.


----------



## Alyx (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm not at all confident in my appearance. I'm androgyneous, I look like what would happen if you put a dude and a chick together and ended up with FRANKENCROW or something. I like my eyes though, my hair's pretty hella too, but the rest of it, no. Put a paper bag over my head so y'all don't gotta look at me.


----------



## Praetor (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm unfortunately very self conscious. I criticize everything about myself, and I always think that people talk about me behind my back.


----------



## fawnpi (Apr 3, 2017)

Not confident at all to the point I have counselling for it, oh dear.
Soon it'll get better hopefully.​


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm not confident in myself one bit. My self esteem's terrible, I'm overweight because of likely having an eating disorder and I'm not attractive at all.


----------



## sej (Apr 3, 2017)

Ehh, I'm not _that_ ugly, however I do think that I am chubby. I don't really care though, food makes me happy so I'll eat it whenever I want.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Apr 3, 2017)

I hate my whole self, it's fat and isgusting and wish I had a different one.


----------



## gyu (Apr 3, 2017)

i can make myself look cute w/ makeup and nice clothes but im not just ""attractive no effort " and i never will be so im starting to come to terms with it


----------



## Dogemon (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm pretty confident, at least I think so. I think hating one's self is silly if you refuse to put forth effort to better yourself as well as accept and love yourself, so I'm currently working on losing as much of my PCOS weight as I can and also taking better care of my skin.

As far as advice to others who don't quite feel confident or hate themselves, you have to live with your body for the rest of your life, so try to work to fix the things that you dislike that you know are fixable and try to accept the things you can't. I think we all have things that aren't exactly desirable about us, but so does basically everyone ever unless they are some godly being. What makes a person 'beautiful', in my opinion, is enjoying life and having fun, rather than if they do or not have some kind of feature.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 4, 2017)

I feel like i'm not drop dead attractive but I am better than average. If i worked out I would be very attractive. I have a nice face and small petite body which I love, and i have a fast metabolism so gotta be grateful for that ^^


----------



## RainbowPanda (Apr 9, 2017)

I am really insecure about my body? I used to not care and I'm quite petite I guess but I wish I was shorter- I'm 166cm/5'5" and I kinda wish my feet were like a size or two smaller- I wear an EU 38/39 and I'd much rather wear a 37 .-.

Apart from that I'm quite small, but I have my insecurities. I'm not too confident about my face- I wish it was rounder and my eyelids were even.


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 9, 2017)

Pretty confident! (Which is good because I go to school with models who've modeled with Gigi Hadid D: which isn't exactly good for one's self-esteem)


----------



## radioloves (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm very skinny, I want to put some more weight on and maybe start working out more too. But I think my image is okay, not fabulous or anything


----------



## r a t (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm extremely insecure about my entire apperance but I'm definetly at a better place/mindset than what I was, at one point I wouldn't leave the house or look at any reflections, wearing makeup helped loads and I can actually make eye contact with people in convcation and take a selfie without instantly deleting it however I'm still not happy with myself but I probably never will be and I'm going to have to accept that this is the way I look
that was a lil ranty oops


----------



## ellarella (Apr 9, 2017)

i've recently put on some weight, which has tanked my confidence a little bit, but usually i'm perfectly fine with my looks. i'll never be a model, but that's alright. once i get back on track with my weight, i'll be back at 100% self-confidence.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 9, 2017)

I don't think other people would consider me good looking but I like the way I look. However I don't have the confidence to wear a bikini in public or anything like that


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 10, 2017)

I am pretty confident in my appearance. I think I look better with make up on but I'm fine now with the way I look without it (this wasn't the case a few years ago). The only thing I have insecurities about is that I have a lotttt of white hair and people comment on it sometimes. I'm so salt and pepper. My dad's hair went completely white at age 30 which is only a few more years away for me. I guess I could just dye it, but I'm just trying not to give a **** about it really.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 16, 2017)

Very. I know I'm not conventionally attractive but that's not my goal in life. I take care of my appearance and I enjoy my fashion style and choices. Others might not, but I'm not at that age anymore where I look for strangers approval in my look, I'm just in my own head thinking about anything else, mostly my writing tbh.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 17, 2017)

I am very confident in my appearance. I know how to groom myself, I have slightly above average looks, and I know how to dress myself.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 24, 2017)

I like my appearance but I don't have a lot of confidence in general, I just don't really have problems with the way I look. It just doesn't actively bring me confidence, but I think maybe that'll change if I just get a nicer wardrobe soon, since at this point I mostly just wear pajamas and stuff lol


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I?m confident. I?m kind of self conscious of my teeth, but I love everything else.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 10, 2018)

Ever since people started to talk negatively about my looks behind my back in primary school, I've been completely unable to love myself. I guess I'd look decent if I didn't have a face. My confidence is very much near zero.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Very confident in it.  I look sharp, like an FBI agent.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Very confident in it.  I look sharp, like an FBI agent.



Boi help me, my confidence on a scale of 1 to 10 is like a -25 rip


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Boi help me, my confidence on a scale of 1 to 10 is like a -25 rip




I don’t know how to help you here other than to say to be confident in who you are as a person.


----------



## deuces (Jun 10, 2018)

no. i hate my body and face so very much and struggle everyday with it.


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 10, 2018)

Eh. I don't find myself PARTICULARLY attractive, but I'm content with how I look xD Like it doesn't bother me and idc if other people think I'm ugly or whatever cx I wear somewhat baggy and non formfitting clothes xD At school I wear an extremely oversized jacket that I refer to as "my tent" xDDD anyway, I'd say I'm like a 7-8/10 on the confidence scale :3


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I would rate myself a 10. My appearance is a 2 and my personality is an 8. 
2 + 8 = 10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 11, 2018)

i think im hot, but i need thiccer arms and maybe saw down a little bit of my left jaw and then ill be perfect. but still i find myself really cute and elegant


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't like my face that much. I have a lot of freckles, too many. If I had less I would like it though


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 11, 2018)

I'd rate myself about -100 out of 10 but 9 times out of 10 I don't give a crap about what I look like.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm okay. I don't like when people stare at me cause I automatically think they're picking stuff out on me that looks gross or ugly cause I can be super awkward. I've been told I'm pretty by enough people that anyone normal would believe it but I just think I'm average and can be pretty at rare occasions.


----------



## lynnxo (Jun 11, 2018)

i'm not everything but i think i'm fairly decent, really. i'm not exactly confident with my body quite yet but it's been like that even when i was smaller. but of course, over time, that is changing which is good. kind of my ultimate goal is to be happy with who i am because i mean, everyone's different and i think everyone has to learn that at some point.


----------



## RascalCrossing (Jun 12, 2018)

I have like zero self esteem, my friends have a ton and they make me feel trash about myself c:
People say I look pretty but I never feel pretty, I also hate my body type aswell, only because I think I?m too fat, no one has ever called me that but I hate being judged, so that?s great. Every one at my school is so much prettier than me (in my oppinion). hopefully I feel better later on, my mom calls it a phase XD. She said she went through the same thing my age, so eventually I?ll probably get over it.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm quite confident in public nowadays but I'm not proud of my body so for example when I'm on the beach shirtless I'm very embarassed.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 12, 2018)

I used to be fairly confident about myself but not anymore. Now it's like whatever.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 9, 2018)

I am slightly confident in my appearance. I love my hair.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm very confident. I've been dancing since I was 3, and now I teach ballet and tap classes, so I stay in good shape. I think I have a cute face.  A lot of my confidence comes from being an identical twin. My sister and I have always gotten a lot of attention, so I'm used to people coming up to me.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 9, 2018)

never been confident in my appearance  i'm always really stressed that i look dumb when i leave the house


----------



## mitfy (Jul 10, 2018)

im v insecure


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2018)

I don't care honestly. There are some stuff I don't like about but it's not really much I can do about it so, yeah...


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2018)

im pretty confident but i just dont like my up turned nose and wide jaw but its not a big problem to me


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jul 11, 2018)

I hate everything about myself. I lost 90 pounds and have loose skin around my stomach. Makes it look 10x bigger than it should be. Also I?m not good looking


----------



## Soigne (Jul 11, 2018)

Honestly, pretty confident nowadays.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 12, 2018)

i used to be much more insecure with myself, but lately i've found that i'm very happy with how I look.


----------



## SkyeHigh420 (Jul 13, 2018)

Confidence is a huge things especially when it come to self- presentation . Personally I'm very happy with ow i look on the outside and how I feel on the inside however, people have told me the tattoos are alittle too much. What people think about you definitely doesn't matter all that maters is how you feel about yourself. <3 everyone on this forum is amazing


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 14, 2018)

I used to be _super_ insecure about my appearance, but it's gotten better over this year, which is great. Acne is still an issue, but other than that I'm pretty confident, definitely more than I was at this point last year


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 14, 2018)

only problem is my acne really, it bugs me a ton and there's nothing i can really do to get rid of it at once. other than that i think i look fine


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 14, 2018)

Even though I'm still not the most confident in my looks, I'd like to think that I've got better at accepting myself!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m actually very confident in my body, but I don’t like my face. So, I’m basically the opposite of the original poster. I also love my hair. Pretty much everybody knows that, but I thought I would mention it again. I love my hair color.


----------



## Kamzitty (Jul 14, 2018)

Some days I feel absolutely horrible about myself, other days I feel decent. 
If I get dressed in my favorite clothing, do my hair, and put a little makeup on I feel a lot better about myself than when I don't put any effort at all lol. I look like a bum if I don't! :


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 14, 2018)

For me, I'm content with my looks I guess. I feel like I'm pretty average looking and nothing about me is eye-catching. Overall though, I don't care how other people view my appearance. Although, I am EXTREMELY unphotogenic (non photogenic...??) and look really bad in like 90% of pictures :/ That bothers me, but honestly, it usually doesn't stop me from taking pictures with my friends and stuff, so I guess that's a good thing :]


----------

